# China Mieville on Meet the Author



## Montero (May 28, 2012)

Happened to turn on the TV on the weekend part way into the BBC's "Meet the Author" slot - and there was China Mieville with his latest book.  
Just caught it part way through as they were moving off talking about his latest book and genre fiction and onto the impact of the Olympics on London.

Good for the BBC for having the slot, and for the presenter in going for a wide range of authors.

Anyone else catch it?

Its not something I watch regularly - have there been genre authors on it before?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (May 28, 2012)

I watched it - very interesting. As a huge CM fan who didn't like _Kraken_ at all and hasn't dared to read _Embassytown,_ I'm very much looking forward to _Railsea_. I'm a big fan of _Un Lun Dun,_ which is one of the best things he's done.

I don't recall any other genre authors, but I bet Iain Banks has been on...


----------



## stevietee (Jun 3, 2012)

I wanted to post this earlier but I didn't have enough posts under my belt for the forum to allow me to post links. Interview in full below

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18181604


----------



## stevietee (Jun 3, 2012)

And here's the Iain M Banks link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11569184


----------



## SiobhanT (Jul 3, 2012)

I always worry I pronounce his surname wrong, finding out I haven't been makes me happy. 
I loved Railsea, possibly not as much as I love Un Lun Dun, but it's an amazing book, and it's nice to see it being promoted in more than just geek or YA places, well done to the BBC.


----------

